# New acquisitions from Orchids, Ltd.



## paphreek (Jul 21, 2008)

I spent an enjoyable evening at Orchids, Ltd. on Saturday. Jerry, Yoko, Robert, and Jason hosted the Orchid Society of Minnesota for an after hours social at the greenhouse. Naturally we were able to buy orchids, too!:evil:

Here are the Paphs I purchased

Paph Mem. Thornton Carter Fairfield (primulinum x Pacific Shamrock)











From left to right: Paph henryanum in bud, Paph sukhakulii, Paph charlesworthii in bud.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2008)

Paph Mem. Thornton Carter Fairfield is awesome!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice haul!! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Paph Mem. Thornton Carter Fairfield is awesome!


I think so too! Will look forward to progress on the other 2!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 22, 2008)

great purchase!!! all of them in bud, / blooming!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent purchase!! Very Nice!

Ramon


----------



## Faan (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the Paph Mem. Thornton Carter Fairfield. Will the colour change to a more yellow as the flower ages?
The other three plants look in a very good condition


----------



## Carol (Jul 22, 2008)

I bought one of the same crosses from Out on a Limb Orchids when visiting my sister in the Seattle area last September. The color was very similar and after a month in bloom, I did not see a color change. One of our society members had to have it after I brought it to a society meeting for show and tell, so I sold it.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 22, 2008)

Faan said:


> I like the Paph Mem. Thornton Carter Fairfield. Will the colour change to a more yellow as the flower ages?
> The other three plants look in a very good condition



The bloom appeared to be on its way out and was fading in color some. I would guess that like most yellows, it would start out with a little more green and then turn completely yellow after a week or two.


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice choices!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2008)

While you were there did you see a Phrag Rising Sun for me!? :evil:


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 22, 2008)

It was nice talking to you Ross! congratulations with your purchases! I agree the Paph Mem. Thornton Carter Fairfield was a nice one.



NYEric said:


> While you were there did you see a Phrag Rising Sun for me!? :evil:



Say Eric why are you so obsessed with Phrag Rising Sun? We originally made the cross, but personnaly I did not care for it much. We did not get many seedlings out of this cross, so I don't think we have any left. This is one of the few photo's I took of one. To me it looked like a bad Phrag besseae:






Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Say Eric why are you so obsessed with Phrag Rising Sun? We originally made the cross, but personnaly I did not care for it much. We did not get many seedlings out of this cross, so I don't think we have any left. This is one of the few photo's I took of one. To me it looked like a bad Phrag besseae:
> Robert



Because it's Jason Fischer x Barbara LeAnn; which has a huge gene potential. The fact that so few of them came out makes it more desirable. There are crosses I try to get but the breeder says they don't have any, and they don't feel it's worth it to make them again. One of my favorite flowers is Asuko Fischer but they're hard to get; so until I grow mine to re-blooming size all I have is the memory. :sob:


----------



## toddybear (Jul 22, 2008)

I have that primulinum cross ordered! Hope it looks that good!


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2008)

What's the parentage of this henryanum Ross? OL has some good ones:clap:


----------



## paphreek (Jul 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> What's the parentage of this henryanum Ross? OL has some good ones:clap:


This one is ('Hsingying' x 'Bear' SM/TPS), a Taiwanese cross. I believe that this is the same cross that Ernie has. I have a whole flask of ('Bear' SM/TPS x 'Sie Fong' BM/TPS), but they're at least another year away from blooming, and I couldn't resist another henryanum in bud. Rick, you're always welcome to have pollen if you want to try any more species crosses.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2008)

paphreek said:


> I spent an enjoyable evening at Orchids, Ltd. on Saturday. Jerry, Yoko, Robert, and Jason hosted the Orchid Society of Minnesota for an after hours social at the greenhouse.



Right about here is where I would have gotten in trouble. I can imagine the look on their faces as I looked thru each phrag pot!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Please - we need an updated pic on the sukhakulii!


----------



## Elena (Jul 24, 2008)

Fantastic haul, can't wait to see the picture of that henryanum


----------



## paphreek (Jul 24, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Please - we need an updated pic on the sukhakulii!



I'll post a picture when it's fully open.


----------

